# Home Made Dm Screen



## xKoshx (Aug 23, 2010)

If you were making a home made DM screen, what charts would you put on it?


----------



## Patlin (Aug 23, 2010)

A convenient wealth per level chart would be nice, especially if it had both absolute values as well as change from the previous level.


----------



## Quickleaf (Aug 23, 2010)

One thing I wish I'd included on my custom GM screen was skills; it seemed like we were always looking up specifics for stealth, athletics, thievery, knowledge checks, etc.

As for presentation I'd recommend the Savage Worlds landscape three-panel GM screen. It's easier to look over and you can slip whatever you want on both the GM and player side. I've used it and it rocks.
http://paizo.com/store/byCompany/s/studio2Publishing/savageWorlds/coreProducts/v5748btpy7lm6


----------



## shamsael (Aug 23, 2010)

xKoshx said:


> If you were making a home made DM screen, what charts would you put on it?




I'm starting up a 4e Dark Sun game and I'm going to be printing my own charts to paste onto the inside of the 2nd Edition Dark Sun DM Screen...
Included so far:

Skill Check DCs
Conditions
Monster Base Stats (the updated charts from the recent errata)
Campaign Map
Sun-Sickness disease track


----------



## Kzach (Aug 24, 2010)

xKoshx said:


> If you were making a home made DM screen, what charts would you put on it?




Page 42.


----------



## Festivus (Aug 24, 2010)

Page 277 too!


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 24, 2010)

One of the benefits of using a computer screen as a DM screen:







Everything has a mouseover attached to it so I don't drown in information.  The four colored blocks next to each skill are my players' current skill levels (directly linked from their character sheets).


----------



## corwyn77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nytmare said:


> One of the benefits of using a computer screen as a DM screen:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has a mouseover attached to it so I don't drown in information.  The four colored blocks next to each skill are my players' current skill levels (directly linked from their character sheets).




That's ... awesome. Can you share?


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump, please do share.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 30, 2010)

Another request to share that one plz.


----------



## Festivus (Aug 30, 2010)

How are you linking the character sheets directly?  I'd like to take a look at this as well.


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 31, 2010)

Oops, sorry.  I'm away from home at the moment, and I don't know if I have a copy of my character sheets with me.  I'll start digging to see if I've got a current version.  I've actually been meaning to start a thread about this sheet, maybe this'll be the the impetus.

I can share the DM screen no problem, it's just an excel sheet with simple mouseovers.  The rest of the sheet will have to get combed through however to make sure I get rid of all the WOTC owned material.  

The combat tracker and character sheet portions of the sheet input information from Adventure Tools and the Character Builder.  Since the Character Builder's xml doesn't include any of the power information aside from the name, the sheet builds its own database whenever it sees a new power.


----------



## dragonwarriorfan (Sep 13, 2010)

*share?*



Nytmare said:


> Oops, sorry.  I'm away from home at the moment, and I don't know if I have a copy of my character sheets with me.  I'll start digging to see if I've got a current version.  I've actually been meaning to start a thread about this sheet, maybe this'll be the the impetus.
> 
> I can share the DM screen no problem, it's just an excel sheet with simple mouseovers.  The rest of the sheet will have to get combed through however to make sure I get rid of all the WOTC owned material.
> 
> The combat tracker and character sheet portions of the sheet input information from Adventure Tools and the Character Builder.  Since the Character Builder's xml doesn't include any of the power information aside from the name, the sheet builds its own database whenever it sees a new power.




Another request to share this one, if you will. Thanks!


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 13, 2010)

dragonwarriorfan said:


> Another request to share this one, if you will. Thanks!




I just started putting in the new DC/level and damage info in this morning.  After a little spit and polish I'll be able to put it up.


----------



## dragonwarriorfan (Sep 14, 2010)

that would be great - I started on my own, then found this post and it was exactly what I needed. I'm a newbie DM, so having scrollovers on those standard actions, checks, etc would save me a lot of time.


----------



## TrickyUK (Sep 18, 2010)

I saw this thread and was inspired. I've completed a version for myself that covers most of the core rules from PH1. Also updated with current errata/updates.

Happy to share. Version shown is running on MS Excel 2010.


----------



## dragonwarriorfan (Sep 19, 2010)

awesome, do you mind sending it to me? that looks great and exactly what I started but wasn't able to finish. I'll send a pm.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool! Got a link to download it?


----------



## daddystabz (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd love a copy of that as well.


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, we're a bunch of DM screen teases.

The work projects that have soaked up the last 6 months of my life are officially done as of today.  All I need to do is take a day trip out to the middle of the desert to unwind, and then I can refocus on my D&D stuff again.

So, for now, I'll post the unpolished Work in Progress sans explanations as to what I've done, how I've done it, and why I bothered to make it do what I did.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow! That is *nice*!

Now I have to work out how to use it


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 22, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> Wow! That is *nice*!
> 
> Now I have to work out how to use it




If you've got questions, spit them out here.  I can answer things directly easier than I can write a user's manual.


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 22, 2010)

*heh* Thanks for that.  Actually I'd say an FAQ will be easiest of all for you. Just get everyone to ask any questions they have on here and copy/paste the question and answer 

Most of it looks straight-forward. Just a matter of getting the PC details in.  I'll let you know if I come up with any questions.

Thansk again!


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 22, 2010)

surfarcher said:


> Just a matter of getting the PC details in.




Go to the Character Builder.  Copy the Character Summary to the clip board.  Go to the character sheet and click "IMPORT SUMMARY" then click "POPULATE CARDS."

Leave on a low boil for 15 seconds, edit, serve, and enjoy!


----------



## surfarcher (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah! TY!

Guess that'll be your first FAQ qn   The rest looks really easy to use.  I'll tinker with it for an hour or so tonight and get back to you tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Baynachew (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice one, quick question the macros, are they supported by xp ? or say open office?


----------



## Nytmare (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't messed around with either, but I would be seriously surprised if it did.


----------



## Baynachew (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome , so far running well but but i still need to check it fully,


----------



## Baynachew (Jan 2, 2011)

So I am busy building a quick table that one can use for combat tracking. 
the idea is that current hp of the player/combatant is displayed with the max, and the current as well as damage dealt. 
Now here is where i want to get tricky. 
i want to display the order, so that it sorts out the order. any ideas? does that make sense?


----------



## Nytmare (Jan 3, 2011)

Building a table in what program/language?


----------

